# Best Work Shoes (No, NOT Boots)



## Chris Sweeney (Apr 21, 2012)

I am a home improvement contractor and do everything from painting to light plumbing and electrical, full bathroom and kitchen remodels, gutter cleaning, etc. For my feet, I've been using old running shoes. I tried a few pairs of work boots and boy did I hate them; with boots, I've experienced extreme lack of ankle movement, which is really important for me. Running shoes seem to have been the most comfortable footwear for me, as I have ample room for movement and rotating my foot at the ankle to achieve proper balance in certain situations, which I wasn't able to do with work boots. 

The only problem with running shoes, though, is that they are not water resistant at all. If I'm outside in the rain, or even walking through wet dewy grass, my socks and feet get wet. No fun!

So, I'm wondering if anybody has any suggestions on work shoes (NOT boots) that are both rugged, water resistant, and provide ample ankle movement. In summary, I'd basically like something that fits just like a running shoe, but is water resistant. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

*low hikers*

You might look into a pair of low hikers (Merrell, Keen, etc.) from Dick's, REI, I. Goldberg (since you're near philly), Cabela's or any other hiking/camping place. I used to wear them and they're great once you break them in. Or just waterproof your shoes. They sell product for that at the camping places, too. 

This past year I fell into the el cheapo habit of wearing white sneakers from Costco ($15/), but now one of my feet hurt like heck due to plantar fasciitis so I'm investing in real shoes this year....and walking a bit more gingerly in the meantime.


----------



## Chris Sweeney (Apr 21, 2012)

Good tips, thanks Mark.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

New Balance walking shoes. Very comfortable and gortex lined. 

http://www.newbalance.com/New-Balan...l?dwvar_MW978_color=Brown&start=2&cgid=102000


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I wear these in the summer.


http://www.catfootwear.com/US/en-US...ns-Argon-Composite-Toe-Work-Shoe?dimensions=0

Then wear red wing boots in the winter

Cole


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

If I wear shorts, I started wearing Merrell low quarter. Jeans (most of the time) Ariat pull ons.

My dad wears Keen shoes most of the time. He also wears Georgia boots when he wears boots. He has huge feet size 16 or 17, so he orders them.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I might try Danner boots.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

both saloman and north face make gore tex trail shoes that are water proof and light weight, i have a pair of salomons for my kick around shoes.. originally bought them for trail hikers but their low cuts and dont provide enough ankle support for hiking perfect for casuals though and keep my feet dry

keen also makes shoes like that, and they now have a line of saftey boots. one of my clients is the local rep for them and is getting the boots withing a few weeks. hes gonna hook me up with a pair or two to test out so he can get feedback on whats good or bad about em


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

These are lightweight red wing cross trainers..


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> both saloman and north face make gore tex trail shoes that are water proof and light weight, i have a pair of salomons for my kick around shoes.. originally bought them for trail hikers but their low cuts and dont provide enough ankle support for hiking perfect for casuals though and keep my feet dry
> 
> keen also makes shoes like that, and they now have a line of saftey boots. one of my clients is the local rep for them and is getting the boots withing a few weeks. hes gonna hook me up with a pair or two to test out so he can get feedback on whats good or bad about em



Let us know.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> These are lightweight red wing cross trainers..
> 
> View attachment 84113


Nice kicks.

I guess its the cowboy in me that I mostly just like pull ons. Never been much for cowboy hats, but I pretty much only wear pull on boots. Luchessee for kick arounds, and Ariat for work. Used to wear Red Wings, loved em, but the Red Wing store is an hour and half away.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Well i will half answer your question. I had some of the same problems in footwear needs. I came across some of the Keen "anchorage" boot/ shoes in a sporting good store one time and didn't buy them..........months later I was tired of wearing holes in the top of my toes from tile projects and such and I kept thinking about the toe on the keen. So I went and got a pair they didn't have them on the shelf so I had to order thru the sporting goods store website. AWESOME shoes!!! Water resistant light weight and pretty tough and good traction. And for less then a hundred bucks I liked them even more. The wife ordered another pair and I am not a fan of getting shoes thru the Internet cuz I'm super picky about footwear. And so she saw they were getting harder and harder to find so she bought another pair for me. And then they were going down to like $60 a pair and harder to find and not avail. Fearing they were discontinued she bought another set. So by then I had wore out my first set (daily use for a year). We gave my father in law (a farmer) a pair since he was the same size foot and was having trouble tying boot due to knee replacement. He likes them. I think we have bought about 7 pairs now. First pair wore out and gone. Second pair pretty wore but keep for junk tasks like tar work or painting. Third pair are used daily. 4th pair gift to father in law. 5th pair are for casual events waiting for second pair to drop and become daily ones. 6th still in box. And 7th just showed up for Xmas present. I also get a pair of after market insoles and either put them in with the factory insole or replace the factory ones if both are too tight, but I do that with all shoes or boots.

What I really like besides the versatility is when I go to look at someone's remodel project I can slip them off in two seconds at the customers door way. ( it gives me extra points with new customers they get a first impression of me caring about their home. And when Johnny jackwagon comes in and doesn't unlace his clod hoppers it's one mark against home and yet ANOTHER extra point for when I came in and respected their home. If wearing tennis shoes then he/you look unprofessional. If you unlace your boots and when it comes time to leave then it's awkward waiting for you to lace up. Or if you don't lace up and and scurry out they may think you are not good at finishing things. Perhaps I over think things). And when it's time to exit I can slip them back on in two seconds ( does two things one is it doesn't leave awkward time for me to leave if the customer likes me and my ideas then it didn't detract from that. If it is someone that I feel won't be a good customer and want to stop wasting my time then I slip them on and tell them thanks for their time. An old timer once told me that if a customer ever said thanks for your time to him then he never got the job and I noticed how true that was, so now I tell people I don't want to work for thanks for their time and walk away)

So bottom line just order a pair........you'll like them trust me on this one!!! If you don't like them after day three I'm sure amazon will take them back ( or at least I think they do) and no I don't work for Keen nor do I like any of their other designs but this one is out of the park!


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Merrell Chameleons. I have pairs for both work and play. The vibram soles are more confortible than any pair of Nike Air Max runners I own.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I got a pair of Doc martins this past summer. I love them. Lots of arch support and they are still fairly flexable. Composite toe and shank in them so they don't draw cold and if you have to work in a security area they don't set off the metal detectors.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I second the Red Wing shoes.

I only wear boots exclusively, and always RW.

They put a lot of thought and engineering into their footwear, so I'd say their tennis shoe type would be top notch.I've considered buying a pair for personal time, even though I usually wind up throwing the boots on anyway out of habit. 

Plus my boots come with a lifetime wear and tear warranty. Walk in and they'll oil them, repair the soles etc...

I'd bet money they warranty their shoes too.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

OSHA requires at least a 6" tall work boots or shoes for ankle support.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

mrcharles said:


> OSHA requires at least a 6" tall work boots or shoes for ankle support.


That is very misleading they don't require it for every situation just certain times. Itjust say facing possible injury. Also says nothing about height of shoe.

"_Employees who face possible foot or leg injuries from falling or
rolling objects or from crushing or penetrating materials should
19wear protective footwear_"

http://www.osha.gov/Publications/osha3151.pdf

Cole


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> That is very misleading they don't require it for every situation just certain times. Itjust say facing possible injury. Also says nothing about height of shoe.
> 
> "_Employees who face possible foot or leg injuries from falling or
> rolling objects or from crushing or penetrating materials should
> ...




Construction work boots under OSHA have to meet ANSi z41-1991, and I think to meet that requirement all designs have at least a 6" design.


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

Boots are a must for the type of work i do, mostly if im on a commercial site. The safety reps wont even allow us on the site without boots, hardhat and safety glasses BUT, when i do tenant improvement jobs, ill go out in some New ballance walking shoes.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Nice kicks.
> 
> I guess its the cowboy in me that I mostly just like pull ons. Never been much for cowboy hats, but I pretty much only wear pull on boots. Luchessee for kick arounds, and Ariat for work. Used to wear Red Wings, loved em, but the Red Wing store is an hour and half away.


Haha pisses me off i cant wear my cowboy boots to the sites. No laces nothing to trip on. I swear by merrells. I have bad knees and they seem to be good on them. Red wings when i need to have steel toe. I need to wear them more kept my slippers on to walk to the shop this morning fell down the steps and broke a toe.


----------

